# Shaolin Kempo Technique Database Published



## mwd0818 (Aug 14, 2009)

The full Blog entry can be found here, but here's the short version:

I have fully released a breakdown of the majority of Shaolin Kempo techniques that I have learned over the years.  There are two separate lists - one that contains the "Verified" list of reviewed Shaolin Kempo Techniques..  These include technique breakdowns, instructor notes, theories and advanced concepts.  The second part of the release, instead of just the "verified" section found here, I have also published the Breakdowns only for all the other Combinations and Forms (at least the one's that I have written out).  They can be found on both the Shaolin Kempo Belt Requirement pages (by Rank and Table views).

Any technique that is reached at _kempotraining.com/Quickbreak.html?id=*_ is an *unverified* technique and will not be found on the Database page.  However, I figured I'd might as well publish them out there and let you see them.  Once they are verified, they will move to the Database page and include full notes.


For any Shaolin Kempo practitioners, enjoy the resource.  For anyone else, feel free to browse around and ask questions!


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 14, 2009)

Is this the same Shaolin Kempo as presented by the United Studios of Self Defense?


----------



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you have a listing of the Kempos?


----------



## FeralKenpo (Aug 15, 2009)

Am I the only one that just gets a blank page when I click the link?


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 15, 2009)

FeralKenpo said:


> Am I the only one that just gets a blank page when I click the link?



All of the links work fine for me.  Perhaps it is your browser?


----------



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2009)

Website opened ok on my end


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Aug 17, 2009)

Matt Barnes has a ton right here, please visit, and become a member, we all share in the forum!
here:
www.kempoinfo.com
let me know!


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Aug 17, 2009)

www.kempoinfo.com
in forum section, are also videos.


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 17, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> Is this the same Shaolin Kempo as presented by the United Studios of Self Defense?



Should be very similar.  I trained for a short spell with USSD under Charles Mattera.  If you check out the lineage section on Shaolin Kempo you'll see that Mattera came from the Villari system.  Some might be different (Regional differences) in certain techniques, but overall, the base should be the same.  However, Combinations or Defense Maneuvers past 26 or so start to vary.  Once you get past around 40 or 50, they start getting a little crazier in the variations, as those are more recent developments.  Similarly, the forms suffer the same distortion.  Pre-Black are pretty consistent, once you get past Shou Tang Kwok and Honsuki, you generally will start to see more variation in forms like Invincible Wall, or Swift Tigers, etc.


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kirk said:


> Do you have a listing of the Kempos?



I do have the Kempos that I've been taught, but Kempos are generally extrapolations on the art as an instructor views them.  They vary widely from one organization to another, and even one school to another.  I very rarely see the same Kempo twice in different schools.  I will be publishing the ones that I have (up to somewhere in the 50s), but I do not expect anyone else to have them unless they are tied directly to my lineage.


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 17, 2009)

Xinglu said:


> All of the links work fine for me.  Perhaps it is your browser?





Kirk said:


> Website opened ok on my end





FeralKenpo said:


> Am I the only one that just gets a blank page when I click the link?



Feral

If you are having trouble opening it, let me know.  I'm no expert at web design, but I'd like to make sure that it is accessible.  PM me and let me know what browser and OS you are using, and I'll see if I can figure anything out.


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 17, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> Matt Barnes has a ton right here, please visit, and become a member, we all share in the forum!
> here:
> www.kempoinfo.com
> let me know!



Actually, after having seen Matt Barnes kempoinfo site, I decided to go ahead and publish my own as well.  I've been working on this database for about 10 years, and always just let me students and instructors see it.  I moved it online a couple years ago and secured it, but decided to relaunch it for feedback now as well.  I'll probably pop in over there and say hi as well.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Aug 17, 2009)

why not "Merge it all together"
Matt has been busy with school, married life, teaching, and still learning!
nice guy, i learned alot from him, and today,still go there almost daily!
cheers!


----------



## Xinglu (Aug 17, 2009)

mwd0818 said:


> Should be very similar.  I trained for a short spell with USSD under Charles Mattera.  If you check out the lineage section on Shaolin Kempo you'll see that Mattera came from the Villari system.  Some might be different (Regional differences) in certain techniques, but overall, the base should be the same.  However, Combinations or Defense Maneuvers past 26 or so start to vary.  Once you get past around 40 or 50, they start getting a little crazier in the variations, as those are more recent developments.  Similarly, the forms suffer the same distortion.  Pre-Black are pretty consistent, once you get past Shou Tang Kwok and Honsuki, you generally will start to see more variation in forms like Invincible Wall, or Swift Tigers, etc.



Thanks, I was looking through them thinking, wow, this looks familiar! Good Job with the site BTW.


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks and feel free to make comments or contact me with questions.

And Mark - hopefully I'll see you on the forum.  I'm going to email Matt and ask him about copying some of his info into the database format.  Hopefully the two sites will become solid resources.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Aug 17, 2009)

mwd0818 said:


> Thanks and feel free to make comments or contact me with questions.
> 
> And Mark - hopefully I'll see you on the forum. I'm going to email Matt and ask him about copying some of his info into the database format. Hopefully the two sites will become solid resources.


 

that;s the bugger, i have sent him about 4 emails in past 4 months, best thing to do is probably call capecod martial arts dojo and drop a message.


----------



## Matt (Aug 25, 2009)

mwd0818 said:


> Thanks and feel free to make comments or contact me with questions.
> 
> And Mark - hopefully I'll see you on the forum.  I'm going to email Matt and ask him about copying some of his info into the database format.  Hopefully the two sites will become solid resources.



I look forward to hearing from you. I'm happy to help in any way I can. 

Matt


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Matt - I've got some stuff I'm finishing up on this week, but I'll email you either this weekend or shortly thereafter!


----------

